

No, you're not a data scientist  - rrtwo
http://jpkab.nodejitsu.com/im-a-data-scientist-wannabe/

======
manicbovine
Everyone seems to neglect the importance of good data collection techniques.
This is the main distinction. Good and well-planned data requires nothing more
than munging and basic averages for actionable results.

